# Video Tutorial: DIY Ancient illuminated Scroll



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Afternoon Haunters!

Another week, another fun dive into prop making! This week is a bit of an expansion of the ancient scroll video I made a few weeks ago, but using those in conjunction with this, you will have an unrolled scroll prop! Though I didn't want just a flat pattern on the scroll, which thinking about it now was a full option.. I wanted the designs on it to glow, so thus I embarked on an adventure of LED light strips.

Regardless! I hope you all enjoy the video if you choose to watch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You seem to have so much fun making these videos


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> You seem to have so much fun making these videos


I do Roxy! Like a kid in a candy store. 

The world is so serious these days, it's easy to get pulled down by it. If I can honestly make someone laugh, even if they have no interest in prop making that they will still have a bit of a better day for it, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome prop!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I'm going to ask a stupid question - when you cut the led strip what kind of wire do you solder to the different sections?


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

DandyBrit said:


> I'm going to ask a stupid question - when you cut the led strip what kind of wire do you solder to the different sections?


Lol, odd you ask.. I actually used some old 50 pair telecom copper cable wire and I should not have, it caused me more problems than it was worth. The solid core and guage did not play well. If I do it again, I'd get some light gauge stranded wire so it doesn't rip the traces off like it did twice as I trying to coerce it into place.


----------

